# Breakfast



## Medusa (Jan 21, 2012)

I cannot function without breakfast and am sure most of us have to eat it to maintain decent control of our diabetes? It is the one meal of the day i really struggle with, i don't enjoy weetabix much it always reminds me of eating cardboard although this is my main choice for breakfast, basically i am looking for inspiration for alternatives to this that i could actually enjoy but that are low fat and slow release..... thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of breakfast really, and it's only since diagnosis that I've regularly eaten breakfast. I tend to just go for a slice of Burgen bread, toasted  I suppose a more substantial breakfast would be poached eggs on toast, but I can never be bothered to cook in the morning! 

I used to be a big fan of Weetabix (since I was a baby, actually - it saved my life because it was the only 'solid' food I could keep down and I finally started to put weight on), but I quickly discovered that I got a very speedy spike from it. I've had some in the kitchen now for several months, untouched! In fact, most cereals spike me. Probably the best, more substantial breakfasts I have is porridge with a squirt of honey


----------



## Medusa (Jan 21, 2012)

i too find that cereals spike my levels, have always been told weetabix is a good one but my experience is that it aint great, i have poached eggs on toast some days for lunch (not that i like cooking lunch time either lol) so doubt i'd ever bother with that for breakfast, i cant stand porridge.... well i could if i loaded it with brown sugar.... which is not an option 

what is burgen bread never heard of it?


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 21, 2012)

Medusa

Burgen bread is a low GI bread available at Morrisons, Tesco and Sainsburys, the Soya and Linseed is a nice bread but they do others as well. I was going to suggest some mushrooms  or tomatoes on toast for breakfast for a change. I'm lucky I like my weetabix and it doesn't spike me.

John


----------



## macast (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't eat any cereals at all at breakfast coz of the large spike 

so how about some cooked meats .... or a boiled egg and Bergen soldiers?

in other 'breakfast' threads I mention a small portion of beef stew (actually quite nice)

I like the Sainsbury's Organic Sunflower and Pumpkin Seed bread.... lovely toasted with some Benacol spread (better with butter but I'm trying to lower my cholesterol levels lol)

I have a good quality bacon and organic eggs for breakfast once a week too

hope this helps x


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2012)

What about yogurt and some berries?  I tend to have all bran if on cereal as I get the least spike from it.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 21, 2012)

cool thanks i will give these a try and at least it will add some variety to my diet


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2012)

Can do without having dinner but love breakfast.  I was olive picking in sunny cyprus a few years ago & Olive oil, Lemon juice,pinch of salt on some lightly done toast was very nice.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 21, 2012)

ah you have just reminded me of catalan toast
toast with olive oil
garlic rubbed over it for flavour
and tomatoes for the juice

will give your idea a try too thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2012)

Watch out for some of the 'other' Burgens, folks - not all of em are low carb!


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wholegrain cheerios were recommended on another thread a while ago. I've tried them and I don't get a spike with them (unlike the porridge I used to have!)


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 22, 2012)

I tried the tomatoes and mushrooms on wholegrain
toast. Yum. I sprinkled a little Worcestershire on the mushrooms before they went under the grill. I'll be doing that again. Normally, I have either oatmeal or yoghurt with berries but there is a variation on the yoghurt which I find is really filling. You need.

A small tin of mandarins in juice
A small pot of Greek (or set) yoghurt
Quarter/half of a Canteloupe or Galia melon, cut into chunks
About an inch of fresh grated ginger
1 tblspn lightly toasted sesame seeds
Salt & Pepper to taste

In a bowl stir the ginger, salt, pepper and sesame seeds into the yoghurt. Drain the can of mandarins and gently stir all the fruit into the yoghurt. Leave in the fridge to cool. It's even better next morning and should keep in the fridge for a couple of days.

I normally use this as a starter but it makes a great breakfast too.


----------



## Marier (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys  

Can some of you explain how high a ( spike ) is and how long after eating  do you notice this  ??? 

 I often  eat  cereal for Breakfst but honesly  cant say i notice  my BG spiking  just asking out od curiosity  
Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

The best way to try and detect a spike is to test before eating, and at one and two hours after eating. Ideally, your levels shouldn't climb more than about 3 mmol/l after eating, but it can be difficult to achieve this. Testing in this manner will inform you of the worst offenders though, so you can avoid them!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 26, 2012)

daisymoo84 said:


> Wholegrain cheerios were recommended on another thread a while ago. I've tried them and I don't get a spike with them (unlike the porridge I used to have!)



Ahh good! I think that may have been my recommendation....I'm pleased that they work for you as well, I have them regularly and they have never spiked me.....and I like them!


----------



## macast (Jan 26, 2012)

I have just heard that as long as your eggs are fried in olive oil they are 'healthy' (as long as the oil hasn't been used before).  so the good old Full English isn't so bad after all    grilled bacon and tomatoes... fried egg and mushrooms in olive oil.... and beans (?)

I have a Full English breakfast once a week..... and usually feel a little guilty.... but now I shall enjoy it to the FULL  

ps.... I find that it doesn't spike me either


----------



## Paul (Jan 26, 2012)

Porridge you can't beat it with skimmed milk or water 7 mins full power in the micro wave while I am out walking the dog I get just the basic rolled oats no added suger or salt and very cheap half for me and half for the dog we love it !


----------



## Medusa (Jan 26, 2012)

my fry ups are done totally in the oven but the eggs are poached so dont fret with them but never cook them until lunchtime lol


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 26, 2012)

macast said:


> I have just heard that as long as your eggs are fried in olive oil they are 'healthy' (as long as the oil hasn't been used before).  so the good old Full English isn't so bad after all    grilled bacon and tomatoes... fried egg and mushrooms in olive oil.... and beans (?)
> 
> I have a Full English breakfast once a week..... and usually feel a little guilty.... but now I shall enjoy it to the FULL
> 
> ps.... I find that it doesn't spike me either



If you use a good quality non-stick frying pan you can cook eggs with virtually no oil, use a lid on the pan to steam cook the top of the egg.

Most people make the mistake of frying at too low a temperature, which results in the food absorbing the oil.  At high temperatures the oil doesn't get absorbed (not with eggs though as the white will burn).


----------



## tomgallagher (Jan 27, 2012)

I am going to have to give those whole grain cheerios a go.


----------



## sdgray22 (Jan 27, 2012)

Newly diagnosed type 2 trying to find out what spikes me.  Up to now breakfast is a real real problem.  Tried Cornflakes, Bran flakes, Porridge oats, all have spikes of 5 to 7 apples and grapes are 4.5. How many eggs a week can you have before cholesterol levels come into play? and would melon be OK to try at breakfast do you think? Or lets be honest I never ate breakfast before would I be better forgetting it and starting to eat at midday like I used to. I just used to have a cup of tea. 
Sharon


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

sdgray22 said:


> Newly diagnosed type 2 trying to find out what spikes me.  Up to now breakfast is a real real problem.  Tried Cornflakes, Bran flakes, Porridge oats, all have spikes of 5 to 7 apples and grapes are 4.5. How many eggs a week can you have before cholesterol levels come into play? and would melon be OK to try at breakfast do you think? Or lets be honest I never ate breakfast before would I be better forgetting it and starting to eat at midday like I used to. I just used to have a cup of tea.
> Sharon



Hi Sharon, it's better to have some breakfast, even if it's just a little, as otherwise your liver may decide you are starving and kick out extra glucose and raise your levels more than if you ate! Typical of diabetes! 

As far as I know the recent thinking is that having eggs regularly is not a problem. Dietary cholesterol is only a small part of your total cholesterol as something like 80% is made by your liver and there is some evidence that it you eat more in your diet your liver produces less to compensate. I can have 10 eggs in a week sometimes, not including the egg in other products I might eat, like quiches.

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/diet/healthy_eating/how_many_eggs.htm

Melon is quite high GI, but since it is mainly water it shouldn't have too bad an impact as long as you don't eat it by the kilogram  Have you considered natural yoghurt with berries and/or chopped nuts - quick, easy and tasty!


----------



## slipper (Jan 27, 2012)

sdgray22 said:


> Newly diagnosed type 2 trying to find out what spikes me.  Up to now breakfast is a real real problem.  Tried Cornflakes, Bran flakes, Porridge oats, all have spikes of 5 to 7 apples and grapes are 4.5. How many eggs a week can you have before cholesterol levels come into play? and would melon be OK to try at breakfast do you think? Or lets be honest I never ate breakfast before would I be better forgetting it and starting to eat at midday like I used to. I just used to have a cup of tea.
> Sharon



I tried many things for breakfast Sharon, and in fact still experimenting but basically settled on a slice of Burgen Soya and Linseed toast, with either and egg or, better for me, a  slice of ham. Very little spike.

I am trying wholemeal pitta bread at present, fine for me midday onwards, but getting variable results for breakfast, eg spike up between 2 and 4.5. Not looking promising really.

Good luck, just keep trying.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yoghurt is what I eat in the morning, 1 pot............

Really I dont feel like eating at 6:30 in the morning, but have to to switch off the DP effect..............

Low in carb and low in GI, and it can be spiced up with granola/some fruit etc........


----------



## Medusa (Jan 27, 2012)

i was worried about eggs and cholesterol too but i eat loads and at my last blood test mine was low, i think it may be different if you have high cholesterol in the first place maybe?


----------



## sdgray22 (Jan 27, 2012)

*eggs and cholesterol*

Looked it up at the British Heart Foundation.  The nurse yesterday told me no more than 3 a week!!  BHF says not how many (you can eat as many as you like) it is how you cook them.  boiled, scrambled or poached is fine, but if you put them in a cheese omelette not so good basically it is what you cook them in (oil butter etc for frying) and what you add to them  (full fat milk, cheese) it is the the things in the brackets that have saturated fat in them that cause the problems apparently,
http://www.bhf.org.uk/default.aspx?page=12920
If you want the definitive advice.  Obviously can't believe what the nurse says then she is still presumably living in the days of Edwina Curry! She put a nation off eating chickens and eggs for ages.

So eggs (I can get organic freshly laid from a smallholding each week)for breakfast and experiment with half a slice of toast. I am also off to buy some low fat yoghurt although I hate real yeuchy yoghurt.  I can eat Muller low fat as it is very creamy is there any other ones that do not have that bitter tang like sour milk.?
Sharon


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2012)

sdgray22 said:


> Looked it up at the British Heart Foundation.  The nurse yesterday told me no more than 3 a week!!  BHF says not how many (you can eat as many as you like) it is how you cook them.  boiled, scrambled or poached is fine, but if you put them in a cheese omelette not so good basically it is what you cook them in (oil butter etc for frying) and what you add to them  (full fat milk, cheese) it is the the things in the brackets that have saturated fat in them that cause the problems apparently,
> http://www.bhf.org.uk/default.aspx?page=12920
> If you want the definitive advice.  Obviously can't believe what the nurse says then she is still presumably living in the days of Edwina Curry! She put a nation off eating chickens and eggs for ages.
> 
> ...



I sometimes have the Activia (Black cherry is yummy) 25g carb.....doesn't spike me


----------



## Fazza (Feb 12, 2012)

Up until recently (although I should have been having breakfast) I hadn't really bothered with it.

Now I have porridge - the lazy persons way...

I have some porridge at work that you're supposed to mix with cold water and put in the microwave, but I have discovered that if you skip the microwave bit (too much effort) and just add hot water and stir well then it's just as good!

So my morning routing is that when I get to work, I grab my small bowl and spoon, mix some porridge with a couple of teaspoons of sweetner and a small amount of cinamon (adds flavour and I believe helps with your blood glucose levels) I then add some boiling water to my mix, stir for around 30 seconds and then have my breakfast whilst going through my emails.


----------



## Marier (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Guys for explaining.I have discoverd since last week after having the Glucose machine in my tummy that Shreddies  are a NO NO for me BG went to bout 17/18mmol   but the morning  i had oats so simple  i was great  level and didnt spike  only  few  mmol  above what my pre breakfast reading was but will  give it  a go to see what  ceareal s  upset me  
Marie


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 19, 2012)

Marier said:


> Thanks Guys for explaining.I have discoverd since last week after having the Glucose machine in my tummy that Shreddies  are a NO NO for me BG went to bout 17/18mmol   but the morning  i had oats so simple  i was great  level and didnt spike  only  few  mmol  above what my pre breakfast reading was but will  give it  a go to see what  ceareal s  upset me
> Marie



Have you tried Whole wheat Cheerios Marie?  They actually taste nice and have never spiked me like other cereals have!


----------



## sally43 (Feb 19, 2012)

This has made very interesting reading to us newbies - so thank you!  My son was delighted to see that being diabetic doesn't necessarily mean you have to have boring food!


----------

